# Aux. power plug



## whistler (Oct 15, 2011)

I went through a gazillion of the cigarette style aux. power plugs. I've tried them that you use a regular cigarette lighter in them until ready to use then pull out the lighter and plug in the accessory you need powered. Water enters these and there gone! I tried the ones with the rubber style covers but the rubber last no time due to UV rays then it's gone. One water starts entering the socket it short lived. Is there a better solution or a better plug than the ones I'm getting? I mainly use them to power a handheld GPS, spotlight, or phone charger etc. Got to be a better answer? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 15, 2011)

need to use one that has a spring loaded cover on it so water won't enter it as easily as the one's you've tried. I've seen some heavy duty looking ones at local wally world in the boat/auto accessories areas. Do you leave the boat outside w/o a cover? Sure BPS or cabelas has 'em, or try local auto parts stores as well.


----------



## whistler (Oct 15, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> need to use one that has a spring loaded cover on it so water won't enter it as easily as the one's you've tried. I've seen some heavy duty looking ones at local wally world in the boat/auto accessories areas.


 I've looked at Wally World and local parts stores and haven't noticed that kind. Our stores don't stock much in the marine supplies. I can only find the kind with the rubber cover tethered to the outlet. The tether itself made (molded) of the same material the cap or cover is made of which rots pretty quickly. Then the problem starts.



TNtroller said:


> Do you leave the boat outside w/o a cover?


 Yes, I know that's a problem but I'm working on getting a cover. I've had a hard time finding a cover for a 19' jon. For some reason they stop at 17'? This is through the internet searches I've done and Bass Pro.




TNtroller said:


> Sure BPS or cabelas has 'em, or try local auto parts stores as well.


 I will double check the Bass Pro when I get back up to one but I have checked the parts stores with no luck.

Shortly after my original posting I remembered a company that makes power outlets for motorcycles. I actually have another product made by them on my motorcycle and know they make something similar to what I'm looking for. Didn't know if it would cross over from Bike to Boat? Did some searching and found them. They now actually make some watercraft products and I think I've found what I need. This is the web page. https://www.powerlet.com/product/standard-powerlet-socket/280 I think PSO-001 or PSO-003 would be the best choice for what I need as I'm not cramped for room behind. I kind of like PSO-003 for the way it's built with the screw on cap. Just looks durable. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 16, 2011)

That one looks good to me. If it was made for a motorcycle. Then it should be water resistant. No plug is gonna be water proof. Where and how are you mounting these? Are you mounting them vertical so it's like a cup holder?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.iboats.com/SeaDog-SS-Po...01893954--session_id.997482749--view_id.39773


----------



## whistler (Oct 16, 2011)

Jay415 said:


> That one looks good to me. If it was made for a motorcycle. Then it should be water resistant. No plug is gonna be water proof. Where and how are you mounting these? Are you mounting them vertical so it's like a cup holder?



I'm mounting them on the dash board of Jon boats mostly. I'm guessing 60 degrees or somewhere in that neighborhood! They don't fill up with water but once the cover UV rots and allows water to enter I'll start seeing little rust signs around the outlet. Some over the years have been stainless but you will still see the faint rust traces. Then once a little water gets in an sits in the the bottom it's just a matter of time. Once I bought a stainless light that plugs into the outlet, worked like a cigarette lighter, pushed it in to turn on the light! I was thinking this might protect the outlet from water entering and offer light when needed. It lasted pretty good then the water got into the bulb on the light. Ruined the whole light socket. I left it plugged in the outlet hoping it was still keeping water out of the outlet. I found out I was wrong with that assumption also.


----------



## whistler (Oct 16, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> https://www.iboats.com/SeaDog-SS-Po...01893954--session_id.997482749--view_id.39773




Captain, That is similar to the one I have now. I put it on with my new motor in July. My motor has been in the water 4 times. The very first time I pulled the cap off to use the outlet the rubber had already rotted into (this wasn't the first time the boat was used) just the first time the outlet was used. The cap and the rubber are molded together. My cap is still on however it's just a matter of time till I loose it! Thus the problem all over again. I can't believe I'm the only one having trouble with these. Maybe I'm the only one with a boat not covered and kept outside! :wink: But I'm working on that too!


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 16, 2011)

why not get a small waterproof box like this and mount it side ways drill a hole through it. Then mount socket inside through the box and then its fully protected. Then when you charge your phone or other small devices you can enclose them inside also protecting them. This box is the small one, but I have 2 sizes. They sell them at Walmart and Dick's sporting goods for about $10. and they are watertight, I've put my camera underwater while inside the box.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11449987


----------



## whistler (Oct 16, 2011)

Jay, I looked at those a while back and like the looks of them for some other things. I want this power supply on the dash for other purposes to, like a spotlight, Handheld GPS, etc. Many times I have run clips off a spotlight and to the battery direct it works every time, just not easy in all cases to do. I suppose my gripe is the equipment or parts we get. Value for the money type of thing. The outlet sockets themselves seem to be pretty good quality. I can't keep the water out of one to see how long it would last staying high and dry. The product could last many times over with a few cents added to the overall cost of the part, that being a good seal. I don't mind paying for something that last or something that I feel I got what I paid for? If it sounds like I'm aggravated? I really not, at least not you fellows trying to help me. Fellows I've worked out of boats for many years and it's aggravating needing a power supply and it's not there! Thanks for all the reply's.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2011)

whistler said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.iboats.com/SeaDog-SS-Po...01893954--session_id.997482749--view_id.39773
> ...




The ones in the link are stainless steel - is yours as well?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had the same problem with these plugs. Water always finds a way to get in there and just sits, and corroads the contacts. I already have the same replacement plug, so was going to look for a way to add a small drain hole, and coat the inside with dielectric grease. Whichever one you choose, consider coating the inside with dielectric grease. Re-apply every year.


----------



## whistler (Oct 17, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> The ones in the link are stainless steel - is yours as well?



Can't see all around the one that's installed presently but the inside looks to be stainless. I actually must not be wording my problem correctly. The problem occurs when water gets in the unit and sets in the bottom then rust & corrosion set in. Again sorry if I've not been clear sometimes I try to get in all the details and it gets so wordy the actual problem gets lost in the mess.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2011)

whistler said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > The ones in the link are stainless steel - is yours as well?
> ...



Gotcha - mount it at an angle so it drains

and use the dielectric grease


----------

